# Cooking in Advance



## yellowbaby (Jul 29, 2004)

Hi, here's a quick one - I'm meant to be taking a meal over to a friend to help them out so it needs to be prepared ahead and then just reheated really. They've asked for fish so I thought of a fish pie. does anyone have any other ideas?

thanks


----------



## hvacwife (Jul 29, 2004)

Casseroles, soups, stews, pasta and just about anything you can make in the slow cooker or crockpot.


----------



## Barbara L (Jul 29, 2004)

Lasagna can be made ahead and frozen.

 Barbara


----------

